# Nähe Würzburg?



## EraZeR (20. Januar 2007)

Hi lassen sich hier ein paar Dh'ler , Freerider , DirtJumper aus der Umgebung von Wü finden mit denen man vllt mal was planen könnte?Oder Spots , Tipps etc austaschen könnte.
Bin aus Ochsenfurt
Meldet euch doch mal 
gruß phil


----------



## Alesana (22. Januar 2007)

lalalalala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace|maker (22. Januar 2007)

naja eig pass ich da net so rein, so als endurist mit meinem Ghost ERT. aber will mich in der saison denn mehr in richtung DH/FR ausrichten; also mir eig nen Big Hit kaufen.

so also sonst so wohne in Eibelstadt, also garnet so weit weg von dir. aber wirklich gute spots va im FR/DH bereich kenn ich nix. die sachen die für dich interresannt sein könnten:

also zum einen, vll ka wie gut, du fährst so zum bischen technik üben oder sowas die steinbrüche so zwischen Sommerhausen und O-furt ganz gut.

dann Steinbruch Höchberg. Gut zum dirten usw auch nen paar wirklich fett drops, so 3m usw auch nen paar doubles. also für den mit dem richtigen material und wen sowas spass mach sicher spaßig.

denn wüsste ich noch in so einem auffangbecken fürs hochwasser  in randersacker ist ne kleine dirtlaine nix welt bewegendes aber man kann da schon dirten.

zum letzen es gibt zwischen höchberg und eisingen eine "gesperte" dirtlaine richtig gut aber wurde halt wegen ner anzeige von umliegenden landwirten dicht gemacht. und gammelt jetzt vor sich hin. bzw um weihnachten war des halbfertige ding noch da.


Ja mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht bin aber in allen bereichen immer wieder auch offen für neuese


----------



## &#9733;Dennis&#9733; (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi, die dirtline bei hÃ¶chberg...wo ist die denn? hab mit dem bikeshop in wÃ¼, sanderau geredet...weiÃ das sie am ende von hÃ¶chberg bei nem bolzplatz sein soll!

stimmt das so ungefÃ¤hr?

wÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber eine antwort freuen!


----------



## endurojunkie (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi, des was du meinst, da gehts hoch zum Höchberger Steinbruch. Da ists auch gut und schöne Dinger dabei. Sagt mir eigentlich eher zu.

Gruß


----------



## &#9733;Dennis&#9733; (28. Dezember 2008)

Ja, habs heute gefunden!

finds da oben echt ganz cool!

viel zeug da!

nicht ganz ausgereift manche sachen, aber eig. sehr cool!

Am besten fand ich aber den groÃen table...

vllt. sieht man sich mal!


----------



## swirrl (31. Dezember 2008)

http://www.wuerzburg-riders.de/


----------

